# easy low-gi?



## LisaLQ (Jan 26, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some easy, economical low GI recipes or links?

I'm getting bored of eating the same easy options (grilled meat and veg!) and seperately from the rest of the family, and with 5 kids could do with some easy cheap ideas for family meals that I can join in on.

Ta muchly


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2010)

I posted a recipe for shepherd's pie in the recipe section that replaces the potato with mixed carrot and swede mash. That would be a good place to start as long as your kids aren't 'allergic' to veg.


----------



## am64 (Jan 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I posted a recipe for shepherd's pie in the recipe section that replaces the potato with mixed carrot and swede mash. That would be a good place to start as long as your kids aren't 'allergic' to veg.



thats what i do when making shepherds pie...one big one with mash spud for the family and then an individual portion for my Daughter who wont eat spud with a carrot and swede mash...cook them together...another one i do for her is with lasange...a seperate individual portion with layers of mushroom instead of pasta.!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you like fish Lisa?

Someone gave me this ages ago.

Get some filleted fish, frozen will do and put some lemon juice (lowers GI even more) and garlic on it and wrap it in foil and shove it in the oven for 20 minutes.

Veggies could be cauliflower, and carrots done in the steamer if you have one or in  a little (2 or 3 tablespoons max) water in a  covered container done in the ding. And I'd have 2 small boiled or steamed or dinged potatoes.


----------



## bev (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.the-gi-diet.org/recipes/


Some nice things on this site - not too expensive either!Bev


----------



## findave (Jan 27, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Can anyone recommend some easy, economical low GI recipes or links?
> 
> I'm getting bored of eating the same easy options (grilled meat and veg!) and seperately from the rest of the family, and with 5 kids could do with some easy cheap ideas for family meals that I can join in on.
> 
> Ta muchly



Italians and Greeks do very filling and economical things with Aubergines(eggplants to yanks)   My version of the italian  PARMIGIANA MELANZANA:

INGREDIENTS;

     2 Aubergines, skin on, diced into 1/2" to 1"cubes    (?1.20 at Lidls)
     2 biggish onions, roughly diced
     3-4 cloves garlic chopped fine
     1 standard tin chopped tomatoes
     1 tbsp. tomato paste
     4 to 6 ounces grated cheese - cheddar is fine.
      Dried basil, herbes de provence or similar, to taste.
     About 4 tbsp olive oil (extra virgin not necessary)
      salt and pepper
METHOD;

    Microwave the aubergines  in a closed container (or 2 plates) with a .
       little water until steamed really soft, then fry them for a minute or two
       and put to one side.

    Fry onions and garlic on low heat 7-10 mins, add them to aubergines, add 
        some herbs, mix well.

Take a casserole dish or similar. Put a layer of the aubergine mix in the bottom, , then a layer of grated cheese, with herbs and seasoning, then a layer of chopped tomatoes with squirts of tom paste.

Make a second set of layers in the same order  and then more layers until the ingredients are used up. The top layer should be tomato.

Bake in a moderate oven without a lid on the casserole for 25-35 minutes or until it looks done.

It can be eaten hot or cold and freezes well.


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you - very much appreciated! 

Now I just have to find something to replace cake, pastry and..hmm..more cake?


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Thank you thank you thank you - very much appreciated!
> 
> Now I just have to find something to replace cake, pastry and..hmm..more cake?



I know the feeling Lisa. I want cake too...

Did you try the fish?


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 7, 2010)

Fish = really good - thanks! 

Any low gi or diabetes friendly (dare I say it) CAKE recipes?  Or anything a little bit treat-ish?  There's only so much pleasure you can get out of fruit and veg, I'm dying without my biscuits, cake, stodge etc 

Thing is, it has to be low fat/diet too, so I guess it's an impossible task.  I was considering making some oaty breakfast bars, but presumably what sticks them together is sugar/syrup so sweetener isn't going to do it.

Can anyone recommend a good sweetener (not the tablet kind, the loose/granule kind)?


----------



## diadeb (Jul 21, 2010)

*Sweetener*

LisaQ, for sweetener try LIDL's own sweetner called COLOGRAN, it;s 75g of fine powder that costa around ?1. Contains aspartime but I have never had any ill effects and I use it everyday on cerael and in drinks and it is certainly cheaper than splenda or canderel


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 22, 2010)

findave said:


> 2 biggish onions, roughly diced
> 3-4 cloves garlic chopped fine
> 1 standard tin chopped tomatoes
> 1 tbsp. tomato paste
> Dried basil, herbes de provence or similar, to taste.



This forms the basis for a lot of my meals, and you can add all sorts of things to it (up to now I've used various fish, king prawns and chicken).

I also usually add chopped spring onions and/or green peppers and the occassional red chilli pepper!

I usually serve with new potatoes and various veg.

Andy


----------



## hotchop (Jul 22, 2010)

Thats pretty much the basis for mine too..... Ive gone back to slimming world  

didnt notice 2 stone creeping up on me...

just made a beef stifado for tonight 

lean cubed beef marinated overnight in 100ml red wine, garlic, cinnamon stick, oregano, 4 tbsp red wine vinegar, 2 cloves and 2 bay leafs

 in the morning......

1 x tin chopped tomatoes
2 celery sticks
shallotts peeled
onion roughly chopped
2 ax carotts

browned off the meat this morning and throw the whole lot in the slow cooker til tea time..

 serve with garlic spinach pan fried in a dash of worcester sauce    

only 1 syn on either original or extra easy! mmmmmmmmmmmm

out of this months mag and i can taylor the recipes to my needs..


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 22, 2010)

Mushroom Stroganoff: Serves 4

If you can get a mix of mushrooms it's really nice, but ordinary button mushies will do.

500g mushrooms, if big ones, roughly chop them, don't forget they shrink when cooked
1 tablespoon dried porcini (most supermarkets have them) soaked in a cup of hot water, keep the water for stock. You could use a tablespoon of mushroom ketchup in a cup of water instead
2 peeled and chopped cloves of garlic
1 medium onion or two shallots finely chopped
1 bell pepper finely chopped
1 tablespoon of oil, I use olive oil but sunflower or another veg oil will do
1 tablespoon hot paprika
1 tablespoon smoked paprika, and
1 tablespoon sweet paprika
1 small pot of low fat plain yoghurt, the set kind is best
1/2 to 2/3 of a cup of wild or brown rice per person.
S&P to taste

Put the rice in a steamer or boil it till it's got just a little crunch left

Meanwhile:

Heat the oil in a frying pan or wok, add the onions and garlic to soften but not brown. Add the mushrooms and stir gently till the oil is all gone. Now add the peppers and stir in most of the paprika (retain about a teaspoon full of each till the end). Now add the water from the mushrooms and stir through till most of the liquid has been absorbed. Finally add the yoghurt and the rest of the paprika and stir it through. Serve as soon as it starts to bubble with a little chopped parsley sprinkled on top.

You can swap the mushrooms for chicken, beef, pork or lamb if you wish.


----------

